# Saturn 16 Gerüchteküche



## coastalwolf (24. November 2019)

Der Anfang ist gemacht: https://www.mtb-news.de/news/craft-bike-days-2019-nicolai-interview/

Ich gebe ihm mal den Arbeitstitel "*Saturn 16*".



Hannes schrieb:


> Allerletzte Frage, ein Ausblick in die Zukunft: Gibt es schon Projekte, bei denen ihr als Firma Nicolai sagt – um es mit einem bekannten deutschen Film zu sagen – „da sind wir wat am Planen dran?“, da wollen wir hin?
> 
> Klar, Neuheiten sind immer geplant, wir sind immer in der Entwicklung von neuen Konzepten, neuen Rahmen. Wir merken natürlich, obwohl wir das Saturn 14 rausgebracht haben, dass wir immer noch ein Gap zwischen G1 und Saturn 14 haben. Natürlich decken wir das gerade ab, in dem wir vielleicht noch ein G15 verkaufen, weil das jemand unbedingt haben möchte – wir haben die Rahmenlehren, wir haben die Rohre, klar, machen wir – aber da ist auf jeden Fall Potenzial und ich denke, da wird es in Zukunft noch was geben, was dazwischen liegt.



So könnte ich mir das XL vorstellen.


----------



## manuelschafer (24. November 2019)

hey warum eigentlich saturn ,
 steht in dem interview zuletzt doch schon was von g15

das wären dann je 2 fully modelle die alles abdecken sollten wenn man zuende denkt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joey12345 (25. November 2019)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> hey warum eigentlich saturn ,
> steht in dem interview zuletzt doch schon was von g15
> 
> das wären dann je 2 fully modelle die alles abdecken sollten wenn man zuende denkt..



Naja das G15 war ja eigentlich der Vorgänger des G1...

Und da das G1 und das Saturn 14 die aktuellsten Räder bei Nicolai sind, welche als letztes vorgestellt wurde, ging @lvhdds dann wohl einfach mal von einem Saturn 16 aus. Was aufgrund Flaschenhalter und etwas gemäßigterer Geometrie auch Sinn gegenüber dem G1 macht.

Muss auch sagen, ein Saturn 16 mit 150mm Federweg am Heck und 150(160)-170mm Gabel.
Geo in etwa wie oben geschrieben. Wär ich eventuell dabei....
Lenkwinkel würde ich mir nicht ebenfalls nicht zu extrem wüschen.
Im Optimalfall wird das Rad mit einem unteren EC Steuersatz ausgelegt.
Dann kann man ohne Geometrie/Höhenveränderung einen Winkelsteuersatz verbauen, wenn man doch Richtung 62.5 Grad Lenkwinkel oder sowas gehen will.
Und am oberen Steuersatz kann man dann trotzdem noch einen Stiffmaster fahren, wenn Bedarf besteht...

Vielleicht kann ja @NICOLAI-Support oder @guru39  oder jemand anders ein paar kleine Hinweise dazu geben, auf welcher Basis (Saturn oder G) und mit welchem ungefährem Zeithorizont da was geplant ist?
Mir ist natürlich bewusst, dass man sich da immer nicht wirklich in die Karten schauen lassen will aber ein paar kleine Hinweise würden helfen, sich nicht "aus versehen" wo anders umzuschauen wenn dann genau das gesuchte Rad bei der gesuchten Firma erscheint


----------



## trailterror (25. November 2019)

Das G1 ist doch egtl. ein uphillfähiges downhillrad!

Vom gewicht her, von der empfohlenen dämpferauswahl her, doppelbrückenkompatibel, von der geo her ( doch sehr auf speed, stabilität und laufruhe getrimmt)

ich würd mir ein etwas abgespeckteres G1 wünschen (also auf ion basis) mit etwas konservativerer geo (LW etwas steiler (64,5), SW nen ticken flacher (76' ca) um etwas mehr raum im sitzen zu haben; tretlager nicht zu tief, genug stack, nicht übertreiben im reach, das ganze geomässig schön ausbalancieren, mutatorengedöhns um die geo nach vorlieben anzupassen...

das hätte was!!


----------



## Joey12345 (25. November 2019)

Also mir hat mittlerweile ein Vögelchen gesungen, dass das auf Basis des Saturn kommen soll, etwas stabiler sein soll und bald kommt. 
Ob damit aber jetzt nur von der Ronny Racing Version mit dem "schweren Rohrsatz" gemeint ist bei dem dann evtl noch der Dämpfer von 50 auf 55mm Hub aufgebohrt wird und ansonsten alles gleich bleibt, oder ob da noch was an der Geometrie etc verändert wird, weiß ich jetzt auch nicht und wird man wohl abwarten müssen...

Zumindest die Einbaulänge der Gabel bei gleicher Geometrie sollte eigentlich dann schon angepasst werden..


----------



## manuelschafer (25. November 2019)

aussehen tut sowas dann in etwa so:

allerdings wird es wohl auch wieder 2 ion g modelle geben dürfen wenns dann 2 saturn(e) hat sozusagen
War N doch immer für Gleichberechtigung 



Antihero schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da es bisher im Forum eigentlich kein eigenes Thema für Saturn-14-Aufbauten gibt und selbige auch bisher nicht/kaum gezeigt werden, möchte ich dieses Thema starten und auch gleich den Anfang machen. Es wird etwas länger, aber ich möchte ja auch keine Infos vorenthalten ;-).
> 
> ...


----------



## MantaHai (25. November 2019)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> aussehen tut sowas dann in etwa so:
> 
> allerdings wird es wohl auch wieder 2 ion g modelle geben dürfen wenns dann 2 saturn(e) hat sozusagen
> War N doch immer für Gleichberechtigung



Naja, Nicolai führt grade sukzessive einen Baukasten ein. Das Saturn 11 war halt als Entwicklungsträger gedacht. 

Wenn jetzt die Reifenfreiheit am 14er und 16er auf 30mm Felge und 2.4 Conti ausgelegt wird, ist auch das einzige Manko der Reifenfreiheit ausgemerzt.
Geil wäre auch die Möglichkeit durch eine Mutatordämpferaufnahme zwischen Saturn 14 und 16 hin und her zu wechseln.


----------



## manuelschafer (25. November 2019)

Gewicht(e) sind hier maßgebend beteiligt and dem zukünftigen Baukastensystem ->


----------



## trailterror (25. November 2019)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> allerdings wird es wohl auch wieder 2 ion g modelle geben dürfen



reine vermutung oder hat auch dir ein vögelchen was gezwitschert?


----------



## trailterror (25. November 2019)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Naja, Nicolai führt grade sukzessive einen Baukasten ein.



baukasten klingt egtl. nicht verkehrt.

wie wird denn das konzept genau aussehn?

auswahl aus versch. Rohrsätzen, wippen, gussets, komponenten....?


----------



## Joey12345 (25. November 2019)

Das Bild von dem Saturn 14 mit den Gussets hab ich auch schon gesehen und es kommt wohl laut meiner Info mit Gusset an Oberrohr, Sitzrohr und Tretlager.
Ebenso soll’s 150mm bekommen.

Falls dem wirklich so ist würde das ja eine andere Wippe implizieren. Oder zumindest einen großen Flipchip für unterschiedliche Dämpfer. Im Optimalfall mit mehr progression in der 150mm Position. Fänd ich top.
Bin da jetzt wirklich mal drauf gespannt und hoffe es gibt bald Infos. 

Das I-Tüpfelchen wäre dann ein stärker abfallendes Oberrohr, dass die Bremshebel nicht immer Gefahr laufen mit dem Oberrohr zu kollidieren. Das ganze dann um 3kg Rahmengewicht bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (25. November 2019)

MantaHai schrieb:


> .... das einzige Manko der Reifenfreiheit ausgemerzt.
> Geil wäre auch die Möglichkeit durch eine Mutatordämpferaufnahme zwischen Saturn 14 und 16 hin und her zu wechseln.



Mutator war ein genialer Schachzug für Spielkinder wie mich,
Mutatordämpferaufnahme fehlt noch, zum USP

für die anderen gibts ifon und apps.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (25. November 2019)

app. Mutatordämpferaufnahme gabs schonmal damals


----------



## Night-Mare (28. November 2019)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Naja, Nicolai führt grade sukzessive einen Baukasten ein. Das Saturn 11 war halt als Entwicklungsträger gedacht.
> 
> Wenn jetzt die Reifenfreiheit am 14er und 16er auf 30mm Felge und 2.4 Conti ausgelegt wird, ist auch das einzige Manko der Reifenfreiheit ausgemerzt.
> Geil wäre auch die Möglichkeit durch eine Mutatordämpferaufnahme zwischen Saturn 14 und 16 hin und her zu wechseln.



Das sollte jetzt schon gut passen. Aber ich hätte gerne 2.6er auf 35mm! Selbst wer davon jetzt noch nicht überzeugt ist wird sich spätestens in drei Jahren ärgern.


----------



## manuelschafer (2. Dezember 2019)

Dann könnte vielleicht doch noch einfach und konstruktionsbedingt vor allem ein g14 her 
Eine neue Palette wäre so schön gestaffelt


----------



## trailterror (15. Dezember 2019)

Kommt die ankündigung noch 2019?

weiss wer was?


----------



## dasphonk (19. Dezember 2019)

Da ist es: https://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/frames/saturn-14-st/

Zitat von der Nicolai-Website: _"...Wir bieten das SATURN 14 in zwei Varianten an. Das SATURN 14 mit der Endung ST (SUPER TRAIL) wird mit einem verstärkten Rohrsatz gefertigt. Somit erhält das Bike eine Freigabe für Gabeln mit der Einbaulänge bis 570mm und einen Standrohrdurchmesser von 36mm. Das standard SATURN 14 besitzt keine Freigabe für den Bikepark und die Gabeleinbaulänge ist auf 550mm beschränkt. Das Rahmengewicht nimmt um etwas 300gr je nach Rahmengröße zu...."_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (19. Dezember 2019)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Da ist es: https://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/frames/saturn-14-st/
> 
> Zitat von der Nicolai-Website: _"...Wir bieten das SATURN 14 in zwei Varianten an. Das SATURN 14 mit der Endung ST (SUPER TRAIL) wird mit einem verstärkten Rohrsatz gefertigt. Somit erhält das Bike eine Freigabe für Gabeln mit der Einbaulänge bis 570mm und einen Standrohrdurchmesser von 36mm. Das standard SATURN 14 besitzt keine Freigabe für den Bikepark und die Gabeleinbaulänge ist auf 550mm beschränkt. Das Rahmengewicht nimmt um etwas 300gr je nach Rahmengröße zu...."_



Das gab es schon beim Helius und ION 16, aber weder wurde die Reifenfreiheit verbessert, noch der Federweg erhöht.


----------



## Walroß (19. Dezember 2019)

Danke @dasphonk für den Hinweis. Mir wäre ein anderer Rahmen lieber gewesen. Irgendwas, mit mehr Federweg und stahlfedertauglicher Kennlinie, aber nicht ganz so extrem wie das G1. Ich mag mein Saturn, aber zum ballern gibt es glaube ich bessere Räder, auch wenn man eine dicke Gabel reinpackt...


----------



## trailterror (19. Dezember 2019)

Hätt auch lieber ein etwas abgespeckteres G (gewicht und geo) gehabt....


----------



## Antlion90 (19. Dezember 2019)

Dann landest du wieder beim ION16.  Die Geo von 2015 ist immer noch aktuell wenn man sich die Geo´s der anderen Wettbewerber ansieht. (Pole, Atherton etc. mal ausgenommen)


----------



## manuelschafer (19. Dezember 2019)

.


----------



## MantaHai (19. Dezember 2019)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Das gab es schon beim Helius und ION 16, aber weder wurde die Reifenfreiheit verbessert, noch der Federweg erhöht.



Ich korrigiere mich; anscheinend passt jetzt auch ein 2.4 Baron, damit wäre die Reifenfreiheit kein Thema mehr.

Das G1 zu downgraden, ergibt keinen Sinn, weil die angestrebte Nutzergruppe doch recht häufig zum Flaschenhalter greift. 

Bzgl. des Stahlfederdämpfers, die Progession sieht im Techsheet nicht so unpassend aus. Immerhin 22.6%; mit nem hydraulischen Durchschlagsschutz wie bei EXT, haut das gut bin.


----------



## Martin1508 (20. Dezember 2019)

Saturn 14 ST heute bestellt. Ick freue mir...


----------



## Joey12345 (20. Dezember 2019)

Hätt mir ne Positionierung etwas überhand gewünscht. Quasi ein G15 mit Flaschenhalter  
Schade, so leider erst mal nichts für mich. 
aber vielleicht ja doch irgendwann ein 11er


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Dezember 2019)

Wie? Ist das nun das neue Nicolai Modell oder kommt da noch was?


----------



## Joey12345 (20. Dezember 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wie? Ist das nun das neue Nicolai Modell oder kommt da noch was?



soweit Ich das verstanden hab wars das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (20. Dezember 2019)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------

